# Very pretty pattern



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi friends,
I love this pattern but I am not super good with charts AND it is not in English. Any suggestions on how to translate?


----------



## salmonmac (Apr 18, 2012)

It's lovely. The symbols are given here:
http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/chart_knit.html
For the bobble, you may need to try Google translate or a translator on Ravelry. I can't see the directions clearly enough to figure out how many extra sts are involved but you might also try some bobbles on a swatch to test the right size.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks--great idea! Yes, the directions are fuzzy. I copied from Pinterest onto my iPad camera roll and uploaded.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I can't see the text clearly enough to even be sure what alphabet it's in! My guess is Russian or Turkish, but that's just a guess.
Unfortunately, Google Translate cannot translate text within a photo. 

Do you have the website where it's posted?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Look up 'nupps'. My guess is those aren't bobbles but 'nupps'. They're made similar to crochet's bullion stitch, and often a knitter will even use a crochet hook to make them.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Beautiful, hope you get the pattern.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty pattern i see some one has posted a very useful cart,that should be helpful for you.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

It is on Ravelry with comments:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/estonian-princess-baby-blanket


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

beaz said:


> It is on Ravelry with comments:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/estonian-princess-baby-blanket


Bingo!!! Thanks everyone!!!!


----------



## Nownow (Apr 11, 2015)

It is gorgeous! Good luck.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Love it. Saved to my library


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

KPers are the best!!


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

That is beautiful and thanks for the pattern for free. Probably from another source than the one collecting money for it.


----------



## rosangelak (Sep 27, 2016)

Linda manta são nupps tem videos no youtube esse grafico e muito facil a bolinha são laçadas, oa letra t virada pra esquerda e 2pontos juntos em meia, a letra t virada para direta e mate simples a letra v com um risquinho no meio e 3 pontos juntos , os pontinhos pretos são nupps
ão


----------

